
Architect of His Own Downfall - ohaikbai
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/plagued-by-fire-paul-hendrickson-book-review-joyce-carol-oates/
======
ddoran
Side note - the TLS approach to EU Cookie Directive is obnoxious. The cookie
popup forces you to go through multiple tabs for each purpose (not uncommon)
but you only have the option to Accept All, not Reject All. The first tab has
80 checkboxes defaulted to Accept. Each one must be unchecked if you value
your privacy. If I was considering subscribing to the TLS, that would be
enough to change my mind.

------
fmajid
TL:DR: narcissistic biographer succeeds in making a biography all about
himself and not the ostensible subject, Frank Lloyd Wright.

I wouldn't waste my time reading this review (even if it is written by Joyce
Carol Oates) if I were you.

